# QE2 radio room pics



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Couple of pics from the Radio Officer's FB group





  








129605930_392203008783008_3606369401017812529_o.jpg




__
Troppo


__
Dec 3, 2020




QE2 radio room 2










  








129637727_392202982116344_2774583212926335032_o.jpg




__
Troppo


__
Dec 3, 2020




QE2 radio room


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Lucky she had stabilisers.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

Until they fail!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Was all a bit Heath-Robinson....as per that wonderful thread that described the "emergency" arrangements where one of the R/Os was expected to carry an rx to the "emergency" operating position...


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Nice to see GK- at the top of the list on the wall above WCC and WLO  
Of course, GBTT was a regular on R/T and RTT - Selcall 45509 if my memory serves me right. Think we took the occasional OBS and SLT on W/T, probably to keep the R/O's hand in. 
The RTT signals from the ship always had a recognisable 'chirp' to them so you'd know exactly who was calling before the equipment synchronised.

Larry +


----------

